# Akadama soil in Mississauga



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be in Mississauga Saturday and looking for akadama soil. Anyone know where I can find it? 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I know aquatic kingdom had some but i'm not sure if they have it anymore. Might want to check them out if you are going to be in town anyways


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful I will be there anyways. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Doesn't Angelfins sell that soil too?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

yea but they are not located in Mississauga... unfortunately


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No but in Guelph and that's on the way from Kitchener!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Kims Nature in Markham, sells Akadama soil in smaller bags for $15 medium grain.
They also sell the big bag for $45 + tax.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I have seen it at shrimp fever too.


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Kims Nature in Markham, sells Akadama soil in smaller bags for $15 medium grain.
> They also sell the big bag for $45 + tax.


Shrimp Fever sells it too.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

tonyyyz said:


> Shrimp Fever sells it too.


I think I beat ya to it.


----------

